# Getting sun to reduce depression/anxiety?



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone ever done this? It kinda relates to that whole seasonal depression thing but I find if I get more sun I generally feel better for that day.


----------



## Rap (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, it does work, and amazingly at that.

Check out my thread at http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...d-naturally-overcoming-social-anxiety-133218/ to get more details on why it helps.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Getting sun is great, but depending on where you are, be careful of the heatwave. Best to go out in the early mornings if you're in a hot place.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

YES. Sun, fresh air, and exercise can do miracles on your mood/depression/anxiety. It doesn't necessary cure it by any means, but I noticed a huge difference in my mind and body when I started exercising and getting sun regularly.


----------



## twocrows (Jul 19, 2011)

At my lowest low I found out that my vit D levels were extremely low. I had to take a 25000 supplement once a week. Now I take them daily and I feel a bit better.

Sun is awesome, but we don't get much out here in the PNW...


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah, I always feel better when it's sunny! But thats not very often :lol


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

Well that's me fúcked then.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like I need to move somewhere sunny.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

RockBottomRiser said:


> Well that's me fúcked then.


Yep, no wonder there are so many Irish ppl on here lol


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm definitely more depressed in the winter with less sun. A bit better in the summer.

I've started taking Vit D supplement and seems to sort of help.


----------



## ukone (Jul 26, 2011)

noticed being out in the sun helps my depression but do notice later that day of being in the sun i get a big downer off it....


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

In relation to SAD I have used an artificial light during winter months designed to help things like this. I don't recall it making a huge difference but it didn't hurt. There's no harm in trying something like that, that's for sure. But yes, sunlight boosts my mood, particularly if I haven't seen it in a while. I have not noticed it helping anxiety levels though.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I've been taking 50,000 IU Vitamin D every Monday for a month now. I don't know whether it's all in my head, or if it is the Vitamin D, but I have not been feeling as down lately. 

Does SAD even have any direct relation to Vit D levels? Or is it something about the darkness of winter having a bad psychological impact? I've heard it does have something to do with circadian rhythms/melatonin, but that's about as far as my knowledge goes on the subject. Please excuse my ignorance! :3


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

I prefer cloudy rainy days. But sometimes I like more light. There's artificial lighting. I have a pair of these high-output, full spectrum bulbs. They heat up the room though. They're each 150 actual watts (typical compact florescents are between 10-30 actual watts). Then I read somewhere that it's not the intensity that matters so much. You could put a flashlight close to your eyes and it should help. The full spectrum bulbs though produce a spectrum that is closer to natural light though. I like them, but right now since it's so hot, I use one of those 13 watt, foot-and-a-half long fish tank lights and put it on my desk.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Addler said:


> Getting sun is great, but depending on where you are, be careful of the heatwave. Best to go out in the early mornings if you're in a hot place.


:agree

I generally spend just a bit off time out on the deck between 7AM and 8AM and if it's not too bad out I can take my dog on a walk later in the morning for about 20 minutes but I always check the heat index. :yes And I always bring water! And wear sunscreen! And I spray myself with aloe when I get back in just in case!


----------

